# World's largest air purifier takes on China's smog



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2016)

http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/01/tec...er-china/index.html?iid=ob_homepage_tech_pool







1400 watts of electricity.  30,000 cubic meters per hour purified using ionization.  Attracts rabbits.


Not only that but the particles it collects (predominantly carbon), it compresses and from that, they produce jewelry to sell:


----------



## natr0n (Jul 10, 2016)

Have your air pollution cleaned and wear it too.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 10, 2016)

UGLY jewelry only the Borg would appreciate it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2016)

I find that cube...intriguing.


----------



## hat (Jul 11, 2016)

_I love you more than anything in this world... this ring, made of China's densest smog, is the token of my love for you. Will you marry me? _


----------



## qubit (Jul 11, 2016)

Only 1400 watts for that huge thing? One could plug it into a standard UK mains socket lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2016)

My thoughts exactly.  It'll even work (barely) on NEMA 120v/15amp outlets.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 11, 2016)

Maybe they means killowatts?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 11, 2016)

It looks like the worlds largest bug zapper.
Does it glow ultra violet at night?


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My thoughts exactly.  It'll even work (barely) on NEMA 120v/15amp outlets.



Indeed it can, code states max 1440watts on a standard 15A breaker. Pretty cool. thx op


----------



## Frick (Jul 11, 2016)

qubit said:


> Only 1400 watts for that huge thing? One could plug it into a standard UK mains socket lol.



That was my thought as well, and thought it was some kind of typo
 Reading up on purifiers they seem to be very frugal. Smaller ones for home seems to pull about 4-10W.


----------



## D007 (Jul 11, 2016)

This, I dig..


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 11, 2016)

qubit said:


> Only 1400 watts for that huge thing? One could plug it into a standard UK mains socket lol.



They tried to power it from solar panels  big failure to much smog


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I find that cube...intriguing.


Have to say I like it too.. Truly unique!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 11, 2016)

Need to plug some of those fuckers up in the big us cities before they end up like China...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 11, 2016)

Air Pollution in World: Real-time Air Quality Index Visual Map


http://aqicn.org/map/world/#@g/24.2803/39.0621/2z


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 11, 2016)

Ionization doesn't need high wattage, it needs very high voltage. Depends on how they do it, but in general, they usually use metal needles under very high voltage and they create ozone at the tip of the needle. The main wattage is probably the fan pushing air through and I assume they use metal plates to accumulate particles via electrostatic effect.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2016)

Ugh, I tried one of them ozone things and hated it.  I hope that isn't what it smells like.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 11, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Maybe they means killowatts?


not a mistake.


> It runs on just 1,400 watts of power -- no more than a tea kettle.



Almost time to send a few to Mars, so we can invade that planet sooner than later.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2016)

It was supposed to be going on tour but it turns out they are keeping it in Beijing.

It has now gone live. In one day in Beijing it collected as much smog as it did during 2.5 weeks in Rotterdam.











http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/01/tec...er-china/index.html?iid=ob_homepage_tech_pool


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 7, 2016)

That is cool. I can see these evolving into to towering stacks like skyscrapers.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It was supposed to be going on tour but it turns out they are keeping it in Beijing.



Maybe it suffered
concretion
kənˈkriːʃ(ə)n/
_noun_
noun: *concretion*; plural noun: *concretions*

a hard solid mass formed by the local accumulation of matter, especially within the body or within a mass of sediment.
"nodular concretions of siderite growing within the sediments"
the process by which matter forms into a concretion.
Perhaps that's why it could not be moved


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Maybe it suffered
> concretion
> kənˈkriːʃ(ə)n/
> _noun_
> ...




No doubt the western world will be buying them from the Chinese before long.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> No doubt the western world will be buying them from the Chinese before long.



Nah, we'll just copy it, doh.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2016)

Sooo can those compressed particles be used for something "real"? Insulation?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2016)

Frick said:


> Sooo can those compressed particles be used for something "real"? Insulation?





FordGT90Concept said:


> Not only that but the particles it collects (predominantly carbon), it compresses and from that, they produce jewelry to sell:


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2016)

Hence the "real" bit. Like "useful to society". "Productive, industrially and fiscally speaking".


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2016)

I know you dont like vids frick but hard luck.......you did ask.



here is a vid about a guy making a brick out of smog


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 7, 2016)

I wonder if it could be used in a carbon water filter.  I'm guessing not but you'd think that if there is enough of the stuff, they'd find something to use it for.  It is carbon and carbon is pretty valuable stuff.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It is carbon and carbon is pretty valuable stuff.



Its Value depends on what form it takes


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2016)

From diamonds to coal.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> here is a vid about a guy making a brick out of smog


Kind of ironic considering Carbon is the building block of life on Earth.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Air Pollution in World: Real-time Air Quality Index Visual Map
> 
> 
> http://aqicn.org/map/world/#@g/24.2803/39.0621/2z



What's it like over in greenland? looks nice over there.







I do love me the cold weather, i'm a full English me


----------



## Supercrit (Oct 8, 2016)

Nowhere it says where the electricity powering the device comes from. Beijing is far away from these huge hydro dams, highly likely these things would be powered by coal power plant, so you are producing more smog particles elsewhere near the plants, which will be blown back to the city. You will need a humungus  sized solar panel to produce 1400w. I guess the guy is an artist after all, not a scientist.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2016)

Solar isn't really an option because of how dense the smog is.

I think you can reasonably expect 60w/m2 so  23m2 of panels is enough to power it about half a day...without all of the smog.

I thought the same about coal powering smog scrubbers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 26, 2016)

Dutch inventors have unveiled a large outside air vacuum cleaner they say is capable of filtering large quantities of toxic particles from the atmosphere.

The purifier can clean about 800,000 cubic metres of air per hour, tech start-up Envinity Group said.







http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-37773746


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 26, 2016)

IF they Site one in Amsterdam and it sucks 800,000 cubic metres of air per hour   That's like 80 Hippies Breathing full time

Ps there is bound to be one that will turn it into a shotti pipe


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 28, 2016)

But does it attract rabbits?


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> No doubt the western world will be buying them from the Chinese before long.



It's been designed by a Dutch dude, apparently.


----------

